# Apple iPad is now #2



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

From the Boingo website Blog:

"iPad Now Second Most Popular Mobile WiFi Device in Boingo Airports
Apple's Latest Market Changer Surpasses Android, Blackberry, Windows Mobile

LOS ANGELES - April 7th, 2010 - Boingo Wireless, the world's leading WiFi provider, today revealed that the iPad is now the second most popular non-laptop device connecting to its WiFi networks, displacing Android devices and more than doubling the daily number of visits for the previous second place device.

"It's stunning how quickly the iPad has established itself as a force in Wi-Fi," said Dave Hagan, president and CEO of Boingo Wireless. "After four days in market, it is already being more widely used than other Wi-Fi enabled mobile devices that have moved millions of units."

The iPhone is still the indisputable king of mobile devices, representing nearly 90% of all non-laptop connections in Boingo's airports. The iPad registered 5.4% of all device connections, while Android tallied 2.5%. Blackberry phones and iPod Touch MP3 players accounted for less than 2% each of total visits. Windows Mobile was less than 1%.

[Note: to see infographic, click here.]

The above data represents all Wi-Fi enabled non-laptop devices in Boingo's managed network, which includes 58 airports, the Washington State Ferries, and several sporting arenas and convention centers. In the context of this data, a "connect" is any device that associated to the SSID, received an IP address and loaded the sales portal in the venue. It provides a representative sample of market penetration for the various platforms of WiFi enabled devices."

Wow, that means there are a LOT of iPads out there sucking down Wifi. And the 3G models aren't even out yet. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Interesting article.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I imagine those of us who shelled out for this nifty toy want to show it off, and a plane trip with a captive audience is the best possible way to do so!  Just kidding, but I'm flying with mine on the 17th, and I will be watching video or playing games or kindling on it during flight time and layovers!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The funny thing is; I wonder what it will cost a year or so from now?  Look how much other things have dropped?  Remember how expensive big screen TV's used to be?  Now they are so much more affordable.  Though, I tend to be one of those who wants the new item out...I'm probably one who drives up the price by having ants in my pants.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Seems a bit disingenuous to just exclude laptops (though I suppose the way their technology works probably prevents them from IDing the make and model of laptop). The ipad is really #3, or #10, or whatever because OF COURSE devices with larger screens will be more popular for wi-fi! How many smart phones even have wi-fi versus just using the phone connection? All this really shows is the dominance of the iphone. Though it is impressive that so many folks are taking their ipads out of the home. How long until the first "I left my ipad in the airplane seat pocket" story?


----------



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am not sure the prices will drop much. The Ipods and Itouch prices have seemed to hold up.
Just a thought.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> How long until the first "I left my ipad in the airplane seat pocket" story?


Cringe. That would be horrible,but I am sure at some point that will happen.


----------

